# Rate this mount!



## Birdx33 (Feb 28, 2009)

Take your fingertips and go along the back edge of the mount and tuck the hair in, it willngive it a clean look.
Nice deer!


----------



## BlCreekTaxdermy (Mar 8, 2011)

Hard to tell alot from that picture. Yes like mention above, tuck that hair in.
But we need to a little closer pics. It looks like some hair alignment could be off a little as well as the earbutts. But hard to tell much from an overall picture.
Did you mount it yourself ?


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

no echo ridge taxidermy did it for 350 awesome guy!


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

ttt


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

antlers look like they were varnished. If so(Fail!) but it might just be the picture.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

That post didn't sound how I meant it. It's a nice looking mount but the antlers should not be varnished. Sorry for being rude.


----------



## Huntcrazy (Aug 13, 2009)

Not big on the glossy horns other than that nice.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

the falsh went off on the my phone


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

From the pic I give it a 6. Right on pace for a $350 mount. You'd be amazed at the difference if you spent the extra $200-300 for the top tier taxidermist. Nice buck!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't know anything about taxidermy so I give it a 10! Honestly, not to many people that see the mount in person will pick it apart and critique it, so I wouldn't give to much thought to it. If it looks like a 10 to you, that's all that matters.


----------



## kwhit (Jan 8, 2010)

Other then the lower lip (black lip sticking out) which should be located under the middle of the nose (not off to the side) it looks a lot better then most I've seen...Total score 6.97


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

4....


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

If you are happy with the mount what difference is it what others think?


----------



## hunt365 (Feb 15, 2011)

Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

isaacdahl said:


> If it looks like a 10 to you, that's all that matters.





TimberlandTaxi said:


> If you are happy with the mount what difference is it what others think?


Yep, all that matters is that YOU are happy. Honestly, it’s not fair to the taxidermist for you to ask others to critique their mount. If he/she is interested in feedback to get better, they will attend their state show and enter a mount. I’m sure you wanted and expected everyone to tell you it’s great, and some will. But you may also get some brutally honest answers, and you may not like them.


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

Wolfeman i would your at about a 6-6.5.







I know im supposed to rrate your mount, but i got this buck for $250. What would you rate this? The work is done by sidel taxidermy in south dakota.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

wolfeman said:


> what would you consider this being from 1-10 10 being the best?
> 
> looking mostly for taxidermys thoughts, but open for all to score!
> 
> View attachment 1108215


6.45


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

$$$ said:


> Wolfeman i would your at about a 6-6.5.
> View attachment 1110406
> 
> I know im supposed to rrate your mount, but i got this buck for $250. What would you rate this? The work is done by sidel taxidermy in south dakota.


9.5


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

$$$ said:


> Wolfeman i would your at about a 6-6.5.
> View attachment 1110406
> 
> I know im supposed to rrate your mount, but i got this buck for $250. What would you rate this? The work is done by sidel taxidermy in south dakota.


That muley would be about a 3. But a 3 is what you should expect when you only pay $250 so you did good. Nice buck!


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

Whitetail 4.5, but its a great deer don't get me wrong! I would have just spent the extra money and had a taxidermist do it justice, you have to look at it the rest of your life is the way I think of it.
Muley 3

Here's a buck of mine I just got back from my taxidermist.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Wolfe deer- 6, beautiful deer tho.
BH11 Mule- 3
goat- that top deer is a 10 for me, that is a very nice lookin mount.


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks outdoorsman, I'm lucky to be able to call a great taxidermist me friend!


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

10 on last whitetail


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

Ive been mounting for about three years now and Im self taught. I know Im not the best, Im still learning and I Really only do it for family and friends. Im ALSO not saying your mount is bad...not at all, but it really surprizes me on how many other people post pics of dis pleased mounts that they paid high dollar for. Just don't see how some Taxi's are in business as long as they are.

normal rate for my area is $450 for full shoulder. I get $250 - $300


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Hornsgalore said:


> ...Just don't see how some Taxi's are in business as long as they are.
> 
> ...I get $250 - $300


Did I just read those two statements in the same post? My head is about to explode.


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes you did. Why would your head explode?
Do you not think this mount is worth $300? You are probably a well respected taxi, what is your opinionion of my work.....serriously? 
My comment on previous post was based on craftmanship not price. 
you should also re read " I Really only do it for family and friends. " 
Im not in the business of making a profit at this.
Although Ive been told i could.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

Hornsgalore said:


> Yes you did. Why would your head explode?
> Do you not think this mount is worth $300? You are probably a well respected taxi, what is your opinionion of my work.....serriously?
> My comment on previous post was based on craftmanship not price.
> you should also re read " I Really only do it for family and friends. "
> ...


I think what he's saying is: why are you charging so little when the normal price in your area is so much higher? That's exactly why so many taxidermists go out of business, working for $3/hour.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

When I mount a deer I have roughly $190 in supplies. You are charging $250/head. How many hours do you have in one? I think the average is probably 12, so you are grossing 5.00 per hour. The average overhead for a HOME BASED SHOP is well over $5/hour, so you are paying to do your friends and family's deer. You are not alone, there are lots of people operating their business the same way, and they are the ones going out of business. Businesses need profit to survive, and you are taking a loss every time a head goes out the door. 

If you would like my opinions on your deer I would be happy to send you a PM, but I'd rather not discuss it in this public forum.


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for the input but again I have to say I don't do it for the money , It's a hobby and I wouldn't feel rigt about charging normal rate untill I am 100% confident in my work. right now Im about 90%.........there are still a few things i have to work on. Tricks of the trade.
What I get paid covers the cost and I have about 10 hrs in it not counting the days for soak and tan. ( Using Krowtan WT with exelent results)


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

Curiously my only issue is the direction the mount is facing. It should be facing the other way for the place you hung it so it is easier to view the whole mount. I'd move it to the left side of that wall but that's perhaps just me. Nice deer.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

yea i know we are still trying to find a better place for it


----------



## Darth_Bane (Jun 1, 2011)

first pic a 4


----------



## Waterfowlartist (Jun 20, 2011)

When it comes down to pricing in taxidermy, we are our own worst enemy. Just the materials in tanning on a Whitetail is about 150.00, and the prices on materials and shipping seems to be going up weekly. I honestly dont know haw somebody can mount a deer for 250.00, and claim they are making a living doing so. I live in Souteast PA, and I am getting 275.00 for a small duck or pheasant (It usually takes me about 7 hrs to mount a bird). The going rate for a Whitetail shoulder mount here is 550.00. I know 550.00 sounds like alot of money, but stand beside wile I mount a deer from beginning to end and you will soon understand why it costs so much ( most people do nt realize the amount of detail that goes into each mount). In couldnt be truer when it comes to pricing in Taxidermy, you really do get what you pay for, period !!!!!! Wish I could figure out how to download pictures on here, Ive tried with no luck !


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

Hornsgalore said:


> Ive been mounting for about three years now and Im self taught. I know Im not the best, Im still learning and I Really only do it for family and friends. Im ALSO not saying your mount is bad...not at all, but it really surprizes me on how many other people post pics of dis pleased mounts that they paid high dollar for. Just don't see how some Taxi's are in business as long as they are.
> 
> normal rate for my area is $450 for full shoulder. I get $250 - $300



I'll tell you what, thats some darn good work for being self taught, I see guys that call themselves professionalsonals that aren't that good! Your friends and family should be very happy theirthier mounts for that kind of money!


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Im with you 100% why would you have a mount done and then ask what everyone thinks of it? As far as the guy goes theres alot of really great people out there doing taxidermy but that dosent make them good. If they have won some awards for thier work thats a good sign. If something on the mount doesnt look right to you it probley isnt.


----------



## jimmy bug (Feb 9, 2010)

Goatboys deer is on a different level than the rest. First Whitetail is a 6, muley 4 and the guy that mounts his own 7


----------



## Bob James (Jul 27, 2011)

Looks beast I give it a 10.


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

I would say that is right on par for a $300- $350 mount. Congrats on a nice buck. Hair does need pushed in on the back.


----------



## lenwood17 (Jul 11, 2009)

Did you shoot the deer in the North Metro or MN?


----------



## hoytbuck59 (Aug 27, 2011)

7. i dont like polished antlers but everything else is awesome. nice buck.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

i shot it in northern mn


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

Eyes are not even and not built up properly giving them a sunken appearance, ears are not aligned and earbuds are to far from the antler bases, and the rack has obviously been glazed/varnishes/glossed somehow giving it a fake appearance.

I would rate that mount in the commercial world as a 6 out of 10 on your scale. If you had only paid 200-250 for it then the quality of work you received would be understandable. But at the price you paid, you should've gotten a better mount.

All that being said is from a taxidermists point of view being very judgemental. Also I never rate any of my own mounts as a perfect 10 as no matter how much my customer raves about a mount, I can always find something I would've liked to have done better.

And above all, Congrats on a great buck...!


----------



## KYBoneHead (Sep 12, 2011)

not a bad looking mount for what you have in it, great deer btw. I got mine done at Gunner's Taxidermy in Central Kentucky for $495, well worth it from a world class taxidermist.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> Yep, all that matters is that YOU are happy. Honestly, it’s not fair to the taxidermist for you to ask others to critique their mount. If he/she is interested in feedback to get better, they will attend their state show and enter a mount. I’m sure you wanted and expected everyone to tell you it’s great, and some will. But you may also get some brutally honest answers, and you may not like them.


x 2


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

breiner11 said:


> From the pic I give it a 6. Right on pace for a $350 mount. You'd be amazed at the difference if you spent the extra $200-300 for the top tier taxidermist. Nice buck!


I would agree with this. I'm only commenting because you asked for opinions. It's a decent enough mount, but it does look like a $350 mount. In taxidermy, you get what you pay for. As far as $350 mounts go, this is a good one, though.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

$$$ said:


> Wolfeman i would your at about a 6-6.5.
> View attachment 1110406
> 
> I know im supposed to rrate your mount, but i got this buck for $250. What would you rate this? The work is done by sidel taxidermy in south dakota.


I would rate this one a 3. Pretty poor work, really. But again, for $250, you get what you get.


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

To the OP...Id give it a 5.5 at best...from that pic.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

TimberlandTaxi said:


> Did I just read those two statements in the same post? My head is about to explode.


Definately agree with this. Taxidermists who charge $250-$300 are basically doing it for free, and have no real intentions of making a living as a professional. A taxidermist should charge as much as the market will bear, and I personally will pay more money to someone who I know is in this for the long haul and will produce high quality commercial work.


----------



## HEAVYWEIGHT (Sep 18, 2011)

The deer the thread was started on ill give a 6-6.5. only things i can see that need work are the eyes and the horns are too glossy


----------



## callou2131 (Dec 2, 2009)

The OP deer a 6 the mulie 3 and the one from south dakota a 2. My God I hope that is just a bad picture, but that thing looks Terrible! I would take the rack and ask for my 250 back.


----------



## schruthg (Sep 25, 2011)

There's something about the entire head/antlers that is bugging me so I'll give it a 6. Considering you got about a $100 discount for my area I'd say that's pretty good. I've never got a mount before but just took a buck to a guy that will probably charge around $450 but I have also seen his work and think he does a fantastic job


----------



## joegentry14 (Nov 2, 2011)

I give it a 5 based on the fact that I've seen a heck of a lot worse from so called profesional taxis. Like its been stated, after all the money you spend on gear, tags, outfitters etc. and all the time spent scouting and sitting in the woods why try and find the best/cheapest deal? Taxis charge based on the quality of there work. You get what you pay for. And I don't buy this "its your mount so if youre happy thats all that matters. Youre the one looking at it." Bull! We mount deer to show off. If youre the only one looking at it you might as well hang it up in your closet. Bottom line, pay more and get a heck of lot better lookin mount.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

More times than not you get what you pay for...as a consumer it is up to you to do the research to make sure your taxidermist is reputible. After all if you are going to pay to have some artwork done you want to know the artist is qualified...wolfeman a credit card works much nicer for tucking that hair in behind the mount if you are like me and don't have much for fingernails. What I want to know is who mounted that cougar in the snarl position? That is fricken unreal. Best piece I have ever layed eyes on. I would like to see the whole mount.


----------

